# Phragmite induced insanity



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Looks like someone finally lost it on the phrag. I don't know about you guys but I've had wistful thoughts of doing the same thing myself....I guess we know what happens if you give in!

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=36429104&ni...ing-100-acre-fire-in-west-point&s_cid=queue-5

Pretty sure it's the phragmites....look at 1:08 in the video, the stuff that's burning is several feet high.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Ha ha my first thought last night when I saw this on the news was that a duck hunter must be getting his spot ready.:mrgreen:


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Good for habitat since the state wont burn the INVASIVE weed. BURN BABY BURN!!!! 

Glad no homes are around, and that the suspect was caught!.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Ha ha my first thought last night when I saw this on the news was that a duck hunter must be getting his spot ready.:mrgreen:


Fowl, Looking at the news the guy cannot be a hunter due to his priors!

Someones going to have a good spot or two....


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Should we start a #JusticeForCorey or #PhragLivesDon'tMatter movement?


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

#phragmiteshavefeelingstoo


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Does anyone know which Utah Waterfowl (Team) his is affiliated with?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

aw shucks double darn, phrag burned to the ground...what a pity....matches anyone?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't think fire kills the stuff. It takes a 2-3 year poison regiment.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Only 40 percent contained :shock: still burning.:flame:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

OKEE said:


> Only 40 percent contained :shock: still burning.:flame:


Can anyone in the Ogden area see if it is still burning or if the put it out. I would go out there and pay them to let it burn.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

They burn it off in the fall anyway... why not let it burn now.


-DallanC


----------

